# If you had it to do over again...



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

...what would you have done or not done with your working-line puppy? 

I wouldn't have let the "trainer" beat the shite out of my 9 month old Jake with a whip-stick or whatever it is. Those things hurt and leave welts! I didn't know any better and, apparently, neither did he. It definitely set my dog back in some respects. 

I also wouldn't let my dogs have as much interaction together. They're more concerned with each other than me, and that's not good! 

How about y'all?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I find that most people (not me) are really close minded about new methods. It is better to tell the person that you do not understand, than to refuse to open your mind and just say no.

If I could do it all over, I would just have played soccer.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

With Lyka, well she's really cool, I wouldn't have changed a thing, she even puts the ball in my hand so I don't have to kneel down to pick it up  With Cujo I wish I didn't listen to the first trainer I worked with. Captain Compulsion with a choker on a 5 month old pup that couldn't care less about the choker, + too many expectations of what a puppy should be capable of. I think I did more harm than good being annoyed with my dog everytime we did training because he didn't get it as fast as the trainer led me to believe he should be capable of. Advanced obedience at 10 months my ass. I woulda been easier on him as a pup and let him be a cocky confident lil snot. But hey now he's a cocky confident adult snot so I guess it worked out, I just dont like how handler sensitive he is and I always feel to some degree its because of me being too hard on him when he was young. I think I've managed to undo alot of things though, he's happy as a clam running around the yard chasing bugs all day and he listens when he really needs to, he is just very slow to perform tasks when he's not in drive. But hey its usually when he's in drive that I need him to listen so thats OK, like recalling him in the middle of chasing a cat. His recall then is better than his recall when he's sniffing the grass semi-ignoring me


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

This is a GREAT thread... =D> 

I'm gonna find it really useful. Learning from the mistakes of others, is such a great idea..

Thanks for the posts so far ..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Someday I will make a video of Jinxie, and you will think the dang thing is in super slow motion.

Still should have just played soccer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hard to say I'd do anything over. Each phase of my dog training was an experience. I was hard on dogs but I don't think I was unfair. 
There was one big old, yeller, junk yard dog (Tramp) I had that I would try and find a better compromise with. We had some knock down, drag out fights that were always a draw. Sumbitch never did say uncle! Neither did I though.
I wouldn't have let Lady, Tramp and Smoky have such easy access to my garage in my gearhead days. Antifreeze sucks!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I learned about training methids by trying each one. 

I went to a Koehler-ish trainer back in the day and followed the regimen perfectly with a nervy dog. That was a distaster. I did a beautiful job following directions and a fabulous job of ruining the dog. After 4 months, she was in bad shape physically. She was getting 4lb raw AND 6 cups kibble per days and was losing weight. My vet recommended euthanasia. And since I was doing such a beautiful job following instructions, I did it.

Don't follow instructions too carefully no matter how expert the advice.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I had the thought to actually create some sort of a lesson plan for my next pup. I'd write down all the things to do, places to go, etc. and then actually schedule it and then try and follow that plan. As they say if you fail to plan you plan to fail.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I just wing it  Look at the pup and see what he needs and go with that. Some pups need a ton of exposure while others are just totally self confident and will be fine with just your regular routine.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I just wing it  Look at the pup and see what he needs and go with that. Some pups need a ton of exposure while others are just totally self confident and will be fine with just your regular routine.


i have found this to be true not only w/pups, but w/pound/rescue dogs (the majority of my experience). let them settle in, bond some, then take them out into the world and see what needs work. by this time you have a pretty good idea of temperment, therefore how to handle various situations, you have an idea of reward-values to the dog, and can be prepared to respond to situations in the most positive manner possible.

puppies are fun b/c they don't have all the baggage; but if you screw up there's no one to blame but yourself (or the kids  and even then, you STILL have to blame yourself ).

to address the original question: i would try to find a way/place to neutralize brix to other dogs (still a training goal, BTW) when he was a LOT littler, as he can be dog-aggressive, and at 85 lbs.(him, not me ), i have to be alert when out in public with him. my problem w/him is that he's not CONSISTENTLY dog-aggressive.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hmmmm, what would I do over? I think that I have learned and grown alot since first getting totally serious about dogs. 

The lessons I have learned and the good friends I have made and the trainers I have found mean a lot to me. 

I think the biggest thing that I would do over is not try and bend over backwards for other handlers and their dogs and allow my own life and dogs to suffer for it. (I have changed that already........:mrgreen: )


----------

